# Les hubiera hecho mucha ilusión



## C Hayden

I am doing some exercises on the subjunctive and I am having  trouble with a specfic sentence.
 
* "Les hubiera hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda."*
 
I am not sure how to translate the main clause in this sentence.  I know it's referring to dreams or illusions, but I"m not clear on the exact meaning.  And I"m confused as to who or what the indirect object "les" is referring to.
 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Don't forget to check the WR dictionary.  
"Les" must refer to a subject that has been mentioned in a previous sentence.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Zub

Les hubiera hecho mucha ilusión = they would have been very happy.


----------



## arevalch

You'd better say: Les hubiera gustado mucho que hubiera ido a su boda


----------



## C Hayden

Thanks for your replies.  

The  last reply sounds like a better spanish translation of the previous writer's English interpretation.  But I'm still looking for a specific translation of the original spanish sentence.  Is the grammar in the original sentence ok?

Help!!!  And thanks.


----------



## arevalch

I've never heard something like that, sounds bad.

I'd say:
Les hubiera alegrado/gustado.....

On the other hand:
Les hubiera *dado* mucha ilusion... sounds a little better but not quite.


----------



## arevalch

estaban muy ilusionados con que yo fuera a su boda...  perfect-


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

arevalch said:
			
		

> I've never heard something like that, sounds bad.
> 
> I'd say:
> Les hubiera alegrado/gustado.....
> 
> On the other hand:
> Les hubiera *dado* mucha ilusion... sounds a little better but not quite.


_* "Les hubiera hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda".
*They would have been so happy if I had gone to their wedding._*
**ilusión* _f_ 
*3* _(felicidad, alegría)_ excitement, thrill: *a los niños les hace ilusión ir al zoo,* the children are excited about going to the zoo.
WR.


----------



## mhp

He did go:
Les hizo mucha ilusión que fuera a su boda
Les hizo mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda
Les había hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda

He didn’t go:
Les habría/hubiera hecho mucha ilusión si hubiera ido a su boda

Les habría/hubiera hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda 
My guess: he did go, and it probably made them happy
(It probably made them very happy that he/I had gone to their wedding)


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

He didn’t go:
Les habría/hubiera hecho mucha ilusión si hubiera ido a su boda = Les habría/hubiera hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.

On the other hand (He went):
Les había hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.
Les había hecho mucha ilusión si hubiera ido a su boda.


----------



## Zub

C Hayden said:
			
		

> I am not sure how to translate the main clause in this sentence.  I know it's referring to dreams or illusions, but I"m not clear on the exact meaning.  And I"m confused as to who or what the indirect object "les" is referring to.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



A direct translation of "Les hubiera hecho mucha ilusión que..." could be: "It would have made them so happy that...".

And here you have the meaning of "les": "them".

Regarding the second part of the sentence, I'm not sure which would be the right translation. But notice that, without more context, it's not clear WHO didn't go to the wedding.
They way it's written, it could be me or he/she/it.


----------



## Jellby

The use of the first "hubiera" is a non-orthodox (but accepted) use of the subjunctive. The most correct tense here is the conditional: "habría".

The subject of the sentence is the subordinate clause: "que hubiera ido a su boda", you can replace it with "eso":

Eso les habría hecho mucha ilusión.

You can further simplify it by replacing the direct object ("mucha ilusión") with "algo" and by putting the verb in present:

Eso les hace algo. => that makes/does something to them.

And, as other people have said, "ilusión" here is not an illusion, but happiness, excitement...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:
			
		

> So did this person (he/she/I) go to the wedding or not?


 This person didn’t go:
Les *habría* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.

This person went:
Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.

-Pedro didn't visit Juan-
Pedro, a Juan le habría gustado que le hubieras visitado.
(= Pedro, a Juan le habría gustado tu visita).

-Pedro didn't visit Juan-
Pedro, a Juan le habría gustado si le hubieras visitado. 
(= Pedro, a Juan le habría gustado tu visita).

En cuanto a su significado expresan lo mismo.


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> This person didn’t go:
> Les *habría* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.
> 
> This person went:
> Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.
> 
> -Pedro didn't visit Juan-
> Pedro, a Juan le habría gustado que le hubieras visitado.
> (= Pedro, a Juan le habría gustado tu visita).
> 
> -Pedro didn't visit Juan-
> Pedro, a Juan le habría gustado si le hubieras visitado.
> (= Pedro, a Juan le habría gustado tu visita).
> 
> En cuanto a su significado expresan lo mismo.


 Thank you. I understand it now. 
  Mhp- ¿Qué te habría gustado que hubiera hecho yo?
  Pedro- Me habría gustado que me hubieras dejado en paz.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:
			
		

> Thank you. I understand it now.
> Mhp- ¿Qué te habría gustado que hubiera hecho yo?
> Pedro- Me habría gustado que me hubieras dejado en paz.


Perfect!


----------



## SGH

Como podría decir: Qué ilusión! Nada me hace más ilusión que éso?

Gracias


----------



## mhp

SGH said:


> Como podría decir: Qué ilusión! Nada me hace más ilusión que éso?
> 
> Gracias


 My try: How exciting! I’m really looking forward to that. (or, I'd like nothing more than that)


----------



## baz259

Hi reading the above question and all of the answers makes me realise that hell will have frozen over before I can master Spanish.
.
Barry


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

baz259 said:


> Hi reading the above question and all of the answers makes me realise that hell will have frozen over before I can master Spanish.
> .
> Barry


Not at all Barry! There is a logic inherent in any language. Persevere.

Pedro.

P.D.: The last sentence needs no translation into Spanish! Hope is the last thing we lose.


----------



## tatis

arevalch said:


> I've never heard something like that, sounds bad.
> 
> I'd say:
> Les hubiera alegrado/gustado.....
> 
> On the other hand:
> Les hubiera *dado* mucha ilusion... sounds a little better but not quite.


 
Es que en México nos *da* ilusión y en España les *hace* ilusión, lo bueno es que todos *nos ilusionamos*

Ej: en español de México:  Me dió mucha ilusión poder verla nuevamente.


----------



## jdenson

Jellby said:


> The use of the first "hubiera" is a non-orthodox (but accepted) use of the subjunctive. The most correct tense here is the conditional: "habría".


Thank you, Jellby. With all this _hubiera/hubiera_, I was beginning to doubt my use of _habría_.
JD


----------



## Dove27

Su mayor ilusión habría sido asistir a su boda.

Otra forma de decirlo.


----------



## lazarus1907

jdenson said:


> Thank you, Jellby. With all this _hubiera/hubiera_, I was beginning to doubt my use of _habría_.
> JD


El condicional es lo correcto en la apódosis de este tipo de frases, pero el imperfecto no se considera incorrecto. En los tiempos compuestos se tiende a hacer esta sustitución con mucha más frecuencia.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _* "Les hubiera hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda".*_
> _They would have been so happy if I had gone to their wedding._
> *ilusión* _f_
> *3* _(felicidad, alegría)_ excitement, thrill: *a los niños les hace ilusión ir al zoo,* the children are excited about going to the zoo.
> WR.


 
¿Cómo te parece esta alternativa, Pedro Pablo?
*should they have been so happy I had gone to their wedding.*

Ivy29


----------



## jorsan

tambien se puede decir  *me encanto verte de nuevo....* y con respecto a la otra creo que  tambien estaria bien decir...*  les hubiese gustado mucho que yo fuese a su boda.*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> ¿Cómo te parece esta alternativa, Pedro Pablo?
> *should they have been so happy I had gone to their wedding.*


Supongo que aquí se da un cariz de obligación que no tiene la original, pero espera a un nativo, mi inglés es limitado.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Perfect!


 

<<This person went:
Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.>>
Me parece que la persona *no fué.*

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> <<This person went:
> Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.>>
> Me parece que la persona *no fué [fue].*
> Ivy29


Fue:
Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.

No fue:
Les *habría* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.

Pedro.


----------



## Honeypum

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Fue:
> Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.


 
Esta oración no me termina de convencer, yo diría:

Les había hecho mucha ilusión que fuera a su boda.

Si decimos "hubiera ido", como sugieres tú, en mi humilde opinión da la sensación de que el hecho no tuvo lugar (es decir, no fué a la boda).


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Fue:
> Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.
> 
> No fue:
> Les *habría* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.
> 
> Pedro.


 
El uso del PLUPERFECT or pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo en la oración con el IMPERFECT PAST that has an Hypothetical connotation makes the sentence UNREAL, The person *didn't go*.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Honeypum said:


> Esta oración no me termina de convencer, yo diría:
> 
> Les había hecho mucha ilusión que fuera a su boda.
> 
> Si decimos "hubiera ido", como sugieres tú, en mi humilde opinión da la sensación de que el hecho no tuvo lugar (es decir, no fué a la boda).


  ¿Qué opinas de: «Les había hecho (o hizo) mucha ilusión que Juan hubiera ido a su boda antes de salir de viaje.»? Eso quiere decir que Juan fue a la boda, ¿no?

  Me alegra  que hayas ido a su boda. (=tú has ido)
  Me alegró  que hubieras ido a su boda (=tú habías ido)


----------



## Honeypum

mhp said:


> ¿Qué opinas de: «Les había hecho (o hizo) mucha ilusión que Juan hubiera ido a su boda antes de salir de viaje.»? Eso quiere decir que Juan fue a la boda, ¿no? Sí, estoy de acuerdo
> 
> Me alegra que hayas ido a su boda. (=tú has ido)
> Me alegró que hubieras ido a su boda (=tú habías ido)


 
Sí, pensándolo, tanto tú como yo estamos usando el pretérito del subjuntivo, sólo que tú escoges una forma compuesta (hubiera ido) y yo una forma simple (fuera).

Supongo que será una cuestión de preferencias; la forma compuesta a mí me suena mejor si la utilizo con un condicional:

Les habría hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.

En cambio, para relatar un suceso me suena mejor la forma simple:

Les había hecho mucha ilusión que fuera a su boda.

Pero bueno, solo es mi opinión; creo que tienes razón tú en que las dos formas son correctas.
Saludos


----------



## Espiral

Suena mejor como dice Honey, pero a mi juicio las dos son válidas.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> Esta oración no me termina de convencer, yo diría:
> 
> Les había hecho mucha ilusión que fuera a su boda.
> 
> Si decimos "hubiera ido", como sugieres tú, en mi humilde opinión da la sensación de que el hecho no tuvo lugar (es decir, no fué a la boda).


Siento disentir Honeypum , pero _algo, de hecho, les había hecho mucha ilusión. _Y ese algo fue _el hecho de que hubiera ido a su boda. _Es más, con los verbos de la principal y la subordinada en indicativo la frase suena fatal:

Les había hecho mucha ilusión que fui a su boda.
Les había hecho mucha ilusión que había ido a su boda.


Honeypum said:


> Sí, pensándolo, tanto tú como yo estamos usando el pretérito del subjuntivo, sólo que tú escoges una forma compuesta (hubiera ido) y yo una forma simple (fuera).
> 
> Supongo que será una cuestión de preferencias; la forma compuesta a mí me suena mejor si la utilizo con un condicional:
> 
> Les habría hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.
> 
> En cambio, para relatar un suceso me suena mejor la forma simple:
> 
> Les había hecho mucha ilusión que fuera a su boda.
> 
> Pero bueno, solo es mi opinión; creo que tienes razón tú en que las dos formas son correctas.
> Saludos


Este ejemplo viene de más arriba: Era una duda que surgió en su momento y que hubo que aclarar. Coincido contigo en que yo también emplearía _fuera_, pero es que se preguntó, creo recordar, si la frase así redactada: "Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda", significaba que finalmente se había ido a la boda o no. Debo decir que para mí no hay duda de que se fue a la boda. Ahora bien, la primera vez que la leí mi cerebro metió una "r" donde no la había ("Les hab*r*ía hecho..."), pero solo hay que leerla con atención para darse cuenta de lo que significa, creo yo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> ¿Qué opinas de: «Les había hecho (o hizo) mucha ilusión que Juan hubiera ido a su boda antes de salir de viaje.»? Eso quiere decir que Juan fue a la boda, ¿no?
> 
> Me alegra  que hayas ido a su boda. (=tú has ido)
> Me alegró  que hubieras ido a su boda (=tú habías ido)


Again, perfect!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> El uso del PLUPERFECT or pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo en la oración con el IMPERFECT PAST that has an Hypothetical connotation makes the sentence UNREAL, The person *didn't go*.
> 
> Ivy29


No.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No.


 

<<<Originally Posted by *Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL] 
Fue:
Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.

No fue:
Les *habría* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda.
<<<<<Pedro.<<<<

Siento discrepar, Pedro.
por las siguientes razones:
1-El origen de -ara del Imperfecto de subjuntivo es el PLUSCUAMPERFECTO de indicativo o antecopretérito de Bello.
2- Debes usar el pasado para determinar que el SUJETO sí fue.
*Les HIZO mucha ilusión*...que hubiera ido/fuera a su boda.
3. el DPDD con el verbo HACERSE pronominal que es el caso de la oración de marras en una oración subordinada CAUSAL que PRODUCE el estado de ánimo (pág 332, numeral 3, hizo que la gitana abandonase/ra el recinto.
también *les hizo mucha ilusión haber ido a la boda*. En la oración caso los sujetos son distintos: *a ellos y USTED*.
4-El usar el condicional compuesto HABRÍA HECHO es una ACCIÓN FUTURA en relación con un hecho pasado ( source Lexis tomo 22, pág 68, potencial compuesto)

Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda. ( según Manuel Seco página 303, numeral-1= Igual que el IMPERFECTO de INDICATIVO puede tener un valor IRREAL.
LO MEJOR para evitar confusiones es usar el PASADO SIMPLE= *Les hizo mucha ilusión* que hubiera ido a la boda/fuera.

Ivy29


----------



## Honeypum

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Siento disentir Honeypum , pero _algo, de hecho, les había hecho mucha ilusión. _Y ese algo fue _el hecho de que hubiera ido a su boda. _Es más, con los verbos de la principal y la subordinada en indicativo la frase suena fatal:
> 
> Les había hecho mucha ilusión que fui a su boda.
> Les había hecho mucha ilusión que había ido a su boda.
> 
> Este ejemplo viene de más arriba: Era una duda que surgió en su momento y que hubo que aclarar. Coincido contigo en que yo también emplearía _fuera_, pero es que se preguntó, creo recordar, si la frase así redactada: "Les *había* hecho mucha ilusión que hubiera ido a su boda", significaba que finalmente se había ido a la boda o no. Debo decir que para mí no hay duda de que se fue a la boda. Ahora bien, la primera vez que la leí mi cerebro metió una "r" donde no la había ("Les hab*r*ía hecho..."), pero solo hay que leerla con atención para darse cuenta de lo que significa, creo yo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo; luego de lo que me dijo mhp recapacité y me dí cuenta que los dos son válidos (post 32) pero suena mejor con "fuera".

Saludos


----------



## Tobus

tatis said:


> Es que en México nos *da* ilusión y en España les *hace* ilusión, lo bueno es que todos *nos ilusionamos*
> 
> Ej: en español de México:  Me dió mucha ilusión poder verla nuevamente.



Dió *> Dio*


----------



## tatis

Tobus said:


> Dió *> Dio*




Gracias Tobus.


----------

